
How to End the Lock Down - seshagiric
Recently a barber shop in Seattle area opened up in defiance of the stay-at-home order. Apparently a little over 100 customers visited for a hair-cut that day.<p>While the barber insists it is in his rights to earn livelihood, it also brings up the question of what happens if any of the customer contacted Corona virus. Is the Barber liable?<p>I think this is a good scenario to think of how the lockdown can be lifted? The current approach is to wait till the Virus dies out....other than this what measures can the State and businesses take so that lockdown can be lifted with the minimal risk?
(I know this is the million dollar question but just trying to brainstorm nevertheless)<p>Here are some starter ideas:
a. Rapid testing: tests seem to focus on confirming if a person has corona virus or not. May be its faster to confirm a person does not have the virus.<p>b. Mandatory testing, but on samples of population. Since test capacity is limited, pick random samples in each Census block&#x2F; tract and test. Quarantine or run more tests in areas where the virus is detected.<p>c. Open up businesses but only if customers consent to sharing their contact details. The idea is if someone working at a business or a customer contracts the virus, others are informed and quarantined.<p>What other ideas can help lifting the lockdown sooner?
======
pseingatl
Rapid tests do not yet exist. Mandatory testing, sure. But you have to wait
for results. (c) is accomplished in some countries by using app tracing. But
it's not perfect. Until there is a vaccine or a treatment, we can only hope
the virus burns itself out.

